# Lisi having issue w/leg?



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi is not putting weight on her back R leg/foot. It has been going on since yesterday but I did not realize it was her leg/foot. How do I fix it? Should I give her tramadol?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

When Pipper was having issues with a front foot a year ago the vet gave me Metacam for him since it's also an anti inflammatory. I think he had hurt it jumping off the couch and he wouldn't put any weight on it and he was whimpering. I took him for x-rays because the way he was acting, I though he had broken it. Metacam has to be taken with food.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, update!
I gave Lisi the tramadol (which I brought from the US) & we waited an hour & got her down & got a good look at it. It is a bloody nail---R foot, last nail on the outside. It seems to be loose & she screams if we touch it. I have no idea of how to handle this!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sending Dwight over to ask our host which vet they use (they have 2 Jack Russells). We will post-pone out trip to Bordeaux tomorrow & go next Fri. We will try to see a vet Mon. I tried to move the bloody hair around it & she still went bezirk. It must hurt something awful. She has lost a nail before this.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Poor Lisi :heart:! Being away from home adds even more to the stress level........ Im so sorry this happened to precious Lisi. It sounds awfuly painful! Praying you can control the pain until she gets to the vet on Monday! :OMG!:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Poor Lisi :heart:! Being away from home adds even more to the stress level........ Im so sorry this happened to precious Lisi. It sounds awfuly painful! Praying you can control the pain until she gets to the vet on Monday! :OMG!:


Thank you Paulann!!!!! We are leaning into that prayer! :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm no expert on this but I wonder if it would help to wrap the foot if she will let you. Might keep her from bumping it or it moving around until you can get her to a vet. Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggie's mommy said:


> I'm no expert on this but I wonder if it would help to wrap the foot if she will let you. Might keep her from bumping it or it moving around until you can get her to a vet. Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way.


I plan to see if the pharmacy is open tomorrow. Her feet are so tiny that infant sox would swallow her completely. Marsha on FB suggested an epsom salz bath which I will try to find. She won't stand on it though so not sure how this will all go down. The tramadol is helping her sleep at least---poor baby. I have no idea how it happened, or when exactly. She has lost a nail before & it was very, very painful for her. Thank you for prayers & positive thoughts! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Lisi - it happened to my sandy. I agree with Pat. The best thing is ti immobilize it. Good look.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sun AM:
Our host will get epsom salz for us this AM & we will soak it. It may be glass in it---not sure yet. He will also go to the vet w/us tomorrow to translate. I gave her another tramadol this morning. She ate her breakfast. In the night I got up & gave her water as she was smacking & swallowing a lot--probably from the tramadol. I put the tramadol in a fine French pate' and she wolfs it down!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, I'm hoping Lisi is able to sleep. Glad to hear she ate her breakfast and took her Tramadol..... and has developed an excellent refined palate (fine French Pate for breakfast). :clap: 

GLASS :smpullhair:! If she has a piece of glass in her little paw no wonder she doesn't want to put any weight on it :crying 2:. I'm hoping the epson salt soak will help draw out whatever may be in her paw, or at least help sooth the pain. 

All suggestions on an internet search were ones I'm sure you're already aware of: epson salt soak, stop bleeding with styptic powder or corn starch, wrap in gauze, take to vet. :duh oh: Will be looking for your next update after her epson salt soak......... rayer:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Pat's idea to "wrap the paw" and keep it from moving around could help keep it from being as painful until you can have the vet see it. He may need to remove the nail. With the nail just flopping around freely and moving uninhibited could be more painful than having it wrapped up and kept still. Last week my husband just had minor surgery on his ingrown toenail, they cut part of his toe nail out all the way down the length of his entire big toe nail. The doctor had him soak his foot and nail in Epsom salt every day for 15 minutes for a few days & put Neosporin on it and wrap it in clean wrappings ever day. I wonder if Epsom salt would sting Lisi and burn her nail though? She may feel discomfort from the Epsom salt. I hope the vet can treat her quickly so she isn't in discomfort. Feel better soon little Lisi!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Sun. eve here! Our host said the pharmacy had no epsom salz so we just soaked it in water, dried it best she would allow & put antibiotic cream on it & put a bandage over it. . . . took her all of about 4 minutes in her crate to rip it off. I did not bring her soft collar. 
So, we just left it & carried her around all day. We ended up going to Bordeaux as it is one of the better days weather-wise that we have had & not much is promised for this next week.
Our host will go w/us to his vet tomorrow to translate. Lisi is on her 3rd Tramadol & is sleeping at the moment. We are hoping for a good night & brighter days tomorrow.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Opps! I should have added besides wrapping the paw, and maybe put on the dreaded 'cone' to keep her from ripping it off. Most people don't carry a 'cone' with them though when traveling. Glad she is hanging in there ok. Have you had a glass of 'Bordeaux wine' while you are in the region?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, today we were at the open market by the river & had a glass of wine & a picnic of larger shrimps (I forget what they are called in English). We bought a nice bottle of red for our host who is helping us w/Lisi, but did not give it to him yet. 
We planned to do a wine-tasting but they do not take dogs, so we chose not to go. "I don't have a space in my trusted inner circle for those who do not appreciate little white dogs."


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi seemed to enjoy being carried around all day today! She also is enjoying the Tramadol!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Sandi, poor little Lisi, so glad you had tramadol for her.
.I love the pictures :wub:
I will be watching for a update tomorrow


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi slept in the night. I have been up since before 5:00---it is thundering out! Such a peaceful time of the morning. I hope we can connect w/this vet today. We travel on Sat. morn. early to Munich for an overnight then on to the US on Sunday. I want her to feel ok to travel. My, they sure steal our hearts.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, LOVE the pictures. Lisi looks very happy (and beautiful) in the pics. How can anyone not appreciate these beautiful little white fluffs - Something must be seriously wrong with either their vision:new_shocked: or their heart :heart:?
:smilie_tischkante:

Praying todays trip to vet will be successful & Lisi's little paw will be treated & on its way to healing - she's got a long flight ahead of her! :wub: - Love seeing the pretty pictures with you in them (now I have mental image of you) :wub:

Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better"


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Bleeding dog nail*

Can you tell if the nail sheath had come off? That’s a common issue with Greyhounds. I have a friend that does Greyhound Rescue. She has had that happen several times after the dogs have been running at the dog park. A few years ago I was visiting her and I dremmeled her male Greyhound just before we took the dogs to the park. The land was completely flat with nice grass. It covers about 1 1/2 acres. After he finished running he limped over to us and his foot was covered in blood. Of course without having a furry foot we could see the sheath was completely gone. She told me that was a very common issue with the breed since the are given such a poor diet as puppies. They don’t build a strong nail bed. Lack of Calcium? IDK. Your baby might have just snagged her nail on something and tore the sheath or pulled it off. Anyway I’m hoping the vet can get a good look at it today and give her something for pain. That’s got to be like pulling our nail off the bed. Very painful.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, Is the weather cold in Greece? I just read that Italy is experiencing the coldest weather in 30 years (for this time of year). The Vineyards are having to take precautions! All the torches sure light up the night. Hoping the wine grapes are ok! :wine:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE:
Did you hear Lisi screaming in the US? Poor, poor baby. The vet said it was really, really bad (but we knew that already). It was a bloody mess. They put a little gas mask on her while I held her---she fought it tooth & nail---and he shaved off the paw & cut out the left over nail. He was so loving to her, so patient w/her but it must have been so painful. She fought him until he was finished & screamed & screamed. When we left the office it was full & everyone knew we had been there due to the screaming. He also gave her 2 shots---one anti-inflammatory & one antibiotic. He also trimmed both dogs nails. I am so grateful for his care. He said she probably would not have finished the trip w/out infection. I brought her home & gave her another Tramadol & had a glass of wine w/our host. He was ever so helpful by going w/us to translate. She is bandaged & trying already to remove the bandage. I need to get some food in her now as she also has oral meds to take for the next week. We are going to make it. Thank you for your concern & prayers. Our little mouse is mighty.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A couple of recovery photos:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Poor Poor Lisi! I'd be screaming too.....That sounds so very painful!
So very thankful you were able to get Lisi in to vet this morning and for his patient loving thorough care of her and for your hosts being able to translate. Yes indeed your "Little mouse is MIGHTY"! Now for the healing to begin! Prayer/Hugs :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Poor Poor Lisi! I'd be screaming too.....That sounds so very painful!
> So very thankful you were able to get Lisi in to vet this morning and for his patient loving thorough care of her and for your hosts being able to translate. Yes indeed your "Little mouse is MIGHTY"! Now for the healing to begin! Prayer/Hugs :wub:


Bless you & thankyou! Lisi sends kisses!:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe, poor little Lisi! So glad you were finally able to get her into the vet. I hope she's feeling better soon, hugs to your little sweetie!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Lydia---she is a tough little cookie, but this was a bit much for her pain tolerance even on Tramadol. Everyone there (vet, tech, our host, Dwt, Kitzi & I) knew how painful it was, but we had to be tough for her. I don't know if I will ever forget her screams.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh Sandi, what an ordeal for everyone. It is so horrible to watch them hurting like that. So glad it's over now and that she heals quickly and without incident. So thankful that you were able to get her in to see such a caring vet. What wonderful hosts you have to be there with you through the whole thing.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

So glad you were finally able to get her to a vet. I can only imagine how excruciating it was for her and everyone there to experience such an ordeal. At least the worst is over now and she can start healing and you can relax once more.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We had a pretty quiet night thanks to the pain meds. I suddenly awoke at 3:30 realizing I had not asked Lisi's vet back in the US about the meds she had gotten, so I got up & wrote her an email. I will hopefully hear back by 6:00 tonight, our time. (It is mid-day Tues here).
She seems to have a slight tremble in her body & it is probably just from pain. She is very quiet today. 
I am working on trying to decide about what to do in regard to the bandages. The vet said we should undress it today & leave off the bandages (I asked my US vet so maybe she will comment later). I have a great fear of sepsis or infection due to her history w/vasculitis so want to do whatever is best for her. The pharmacy (& most shops) close from noon until around 2 or 3:00 so I will go & try to get what we need (wish I spoke French) early afternoon. 
They did not give her "the collar of shame" & I did not bring her soft collar. Knowing Lisi she will try to bite or lick it once this bandage is off. I am staying close to her so she doesn't rip it off as she did the one I put on her on Sunday. 
She is eating & doing her business (that is a bit of a challenge but she finally figured it out). She amazes us w/her little, tiny body & huge spirit. Even when she isn't doing well she still wags her tail---oh, that I could learn from her on this one thing!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Liesl*

So glad the two of you got some rest last night. Hopefully you US vet will get back with you today. No matter how much planning we do for a trip, you can never be prepared for something like this happening. Stay safe. I guess you have heard about the bombing in France this week.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> So glad the two of you got some rest last night. Hopefully you US vet will get back with you today. No matter how much planning we do for a trip, you can never be prepared for something like this happening. Stay safe. I guess you have heard about the bombing in France this week.


No, have not heard news here. Did it have to do w/EU elections? Where was it? We were not able to drive our normal route into Champagne last week as the police had the round-about closed off.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just researched the bombing which took place in Lyon----I do think that was the day we could not drive our usual route mentioned above. There were elections to the European Parliment & this was probably part of the blow-back from those elections. 
I am not sure which is more dangerous---the terroist attacks or the daily shootings that take place in the US? I guess it just depends on where one is on a given day. We have not been at all fearful about being here & in the large airports we have passed through in this visit.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, How is Lisi doing? Is she leaving her bandage alone? I'm remembering when Abella got spayed I hated the "head cone" so I bought an infants/newborn size footed onesie. I slightly altered it and it worked great keeping her from having access to her stitches. I'm wondering if this may be an idea for Lisi - the footed onesie would give her no access to her foot/leg - maybe preemie size - Just an idea???? She's been on mind and in my prayers. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Paulann for the idea but Lisi does not wear many clothes & certainly not w/any kinds of legs. She was biting at the bandage this AM but after a few reprimands she stopped & I have not seen her doing it since. We will need to take it off in the morning IF I hear from her stateside vet---clean it up---apply antibiotic cream & re-bandage. I got what I need here today at the pharmacy w/only a few laughs. I will probably leave the bandages off while I hold her for a bit so it gets some air. The vet here said I should take it off after one day & leave it off, but everything I read tells me otherwise.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Sandi glad to hear that Lisi is on the mend, although it was not easy or pain free getting her there, poor pup! at least it was a relatively easy problem.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think this may have been going on for a while---looking back I see stuff I missed--also, there was no particular incident here that we recognized may have caused this. We are wondering what the origin of it is---could it be from the vasculitis? She has lost one other nail (it grew back but has always bothered her & she will chew on it).
Today we are going to take off the bandage & see what the damage is---she is not putting any weight on her damaged foot & seems a bit more lethargic today---hopefully this is not a negative. She takes her meds like a trooper in the French pate'. We do have antibiotic cream to put on it before we re-bandage. We leave here Sat. AM & spend an overnight in Munich not far from the airport. We don't get home until Mon. night so we can't afford any issues w/infection. Prayers appreciated.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Is Lisi’s vasculitis systemic? Hopefully when you get the bandage off she will start using that leg again. Did any of her vaccines cause the vasculitis? I can only imagine how painful that toe must be, (what, if any is left).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, Dr. Dodds Hemopet concluded that the vasculitis was most caused an immune disease that caused the vasculitis. She is apparently allergic tot he adjuvants in the different vaccines she had. She doesn't get vaccines since she was diagnosed. We have to be careful using anything on her or giving her meds, etc. It is definitely systemic. The ear lobe area where she lost 3/4 of the flap is darker than usual---both Dwt. & I noticed it yesterday, but it has not developed & it developed w/in 24 hrs. when she lost the flap. 
She also lost the tip of her right ear but w/steroids & one other med were able to contain it. Thus she now wears pigtails---her signature---to even up her look.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE: Wed. morning. 
We took off the bandages (which took a while, carefully). It did not smell good so I cut off some more hair & we soaked it for about 10 minutes. She will not let you touch much--still seems very painful. I held her & set in the sun w/the bandages off for a while until the midgens found us (tiny, tiny ant like insects that sting). I think it was the smell. I got stung a lot so figured it out. We sprayed all in the dog beds, & I rubbed some of the tick/insect spray I make from essential oils in Lisi & Kitzi's hair & put her on our bed & sprayed around her. If it isn't one thing, it is another. She is looking fwd. to gettiing back to TX where all we have are the spiders, snakes, coyotes, owls & hawks! At least we can see those guys coming. 
We continued to feed her tiny bits of pate' while we soaked her foot. We then rebandaged her foot---not as much & not as tightly so hopefully air can get through better. We also put some antibiotic cream on it before bandaging. She seems to leave it alone now. I think it is just too painful for her to bother it. Both she & Kitzi are curled up together on our bed ---she has her head on his back & he is just tolerating it. He seems to know she isn't her usual self!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Lisi*

Poor little thing. Sounds like she should be the poster dog against vaccinations. What an ordeal your going through. I’m so sorry. Vacations are meant for relaxation. Non of which your having right now. At least it doesn’t seem infected at this point. And she has stopped picking at it. It’s a terrible feeling when our pets are in pain and you feel hopeless because you can’t really do anything to stop it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Marina. I just want to get on a plane & go right home. My emails to my vet at home don't seem to be reaching her & our mobile phones don't work here. My only true hope is prayer---that God will keep watch over His little creatures, great & small! 
The one big concern was the smell when I took off the bandages.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had to leave Lisi on the bed for a minute & when I came back she had taken off the bandage. You can't really see where the nail was removed only the skin around it:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I can't imagine how stressful this is for you and Dwight Sandi. Such a helpless feeling to be so far away from home and the vet that you trust. You said you just want to get on a plane and come home. I know that's what I would want to do. Is there any way that would be an option for you? In any event, I'm sending prayers for you all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggie's mommy said:


> I can't imagine how stressful this is for you and Dwight Sandi. Such a helpless feeling to be so far away from home and the vet that you trust. You said you just want to get on a plane and come home. I know that's what I would want to do. Is there any way that would be an option for you? In any event, I'm sending prayers for you all.


Thanks so much! Prayers keep us in the race at the moment! maybe even "not in the moment!"
No, we need to stay the course. It is difficult this time of yr. to change things when you have "pets in cabin" so we will soldier on. We are safe in God's arms wherever we are, here or there---so just praying for strength to continue & be aware of small things that may alert us to bigger things. I just made some fried cheese & Lisi & Kitzi got part of the "crust" so they stayed put while we ate! :wub::wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I have not been able to get onto the internet since late morning on the 27th, I just now have been able to catch up with what has been going on with Lisi!! All's that I can say is "wow"!! So glad though that you were able to get her to a Vet and had that Nail issue taken care of and hope that from here on in that her little foot starts to get better from here on in Sandi. The stress really was something else for all of you and I truly felt so bad after reading what has happened within the past couple of days. Prayers will continue for Lisi as well as for you and Dwight and I am sure that you will be thankful once you arrive on US soil again on Monday!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is late on Wed. night & we are off to bed. I think Lisi is doing better tonight. She still is on all of her meds & it may just be the Tramadol but she let me put antibiotic cream on her sore foot w/out too much fuss! Thank you all for your love & prayers.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> It is late on Wed. night & we are off to bed. I think Lisi is doing better tonight. She still is on all of her meds & it may just be the Tramadol but she let me put antibiotic cream on her sore foot w/out too much fuss! Thank you all for your love & prayers.


Good news!!!!! Keep up the good work Lisi.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

I have no advice, but glad to hear how well you're taking care of your sweet baby. 

Gentle hugs,
Lainie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thurs AM---Lisi is definitely on the mend!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Lisi having issues w/leg*

Boy, the picture you posted looks sooo painful! But Im glad she is letting you soak it and put her ointment on it. :aktion033: It looks like you have a handle on the situation finally. Just a few more days and you’ll be on your way back and this will all be behind you. You may not even need to take Lisi to her vet by the time you get home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That would be very nice!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh Sandi, sending love to you guys. Poor baby girl. If you want to reach your vet, I can act as your go between. Just message or email me back and forth and I’ll get a phone appointment with your Vet and communicate as you type. The WhatsApp is another option that I just used with another track when they were in the Holy Lands. Let me know if I can help. Hugs xoxo.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much Bridget. I got an appt. yesterday! It took a few days (probably somewhat due to time diff but also my vet doesnt' work every day. I usually just schedule my appts for when she is there---anyhow she reached out yest. & we go in Wed early AM. Thank you again.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

So glad you got it sorted out. Give our little Princess a hug from us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

❤

Will do! Love to the boys too!:wub:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, What an ordeal Lisi has been though. She is such a brave little trooper. I'm thankful she's on the mend and no infection is currently present. Next step getting all of you back home safely and Lisi to her very own vet! Praying for safe travels with no surprises. n:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much Paulann! We need "traveling mercies" for sure. We only have 2 flights---so that will help. One is long & one is short, but we need to get on the planes & Lisi sometimes makes that difficult. She has never liked being confined in any space. Once we are air-borne it is all well---she sleeps the whole way, but if she barks at check-in we can be thrown off the plane. That happened to me 2 X in the US & we were threatened in Denver at Christmas---so many "emotionally support" dogs roaming around w/out cages make her crazy.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Support Animals*

I know this is off topic:
Sandi, As you already know these support animals have gotten out of hand. Not only in the airports but everywhere. But the worst part is the issues it has caused for the true service dogs/animals that have been professionally trained to help the disabled. I’ve even read stories where veterans have actually been kicked out of VA facilities/restaurants etc. because they have their service dog with them. Of course that’s illegal but it’s a shame that the veterans or any disabled person should be subjected to this type of discrimination. 
So happy Lisi is doing better now.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Poor little dear. And poor you. So sorry for both of you. Though looking at her sweet picture with her bright blue boot, she seems to have come through it bravely.

Gentle hugs and wags,
Lainie and Whisper


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

My goodness Sandi, Lisi has been through so much. I just read of her ordeal. 
How is she doing now? Poor Lisi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi has lost 1/2 pound since Feb. Today she is better than she has been since we came home.
Dwt. is at the store getting Epsom Salts so we can soak her paws each day for 5-10 min. If that isn't better in a week then we will go to a stepped up treatment. I think that would involve omega fats, an antibiotic (or even prednisone), some vitamins & possibly pentoxifylline---that is what she had when she had vasculitis. The vet is hesitant to give her a lot of stuff at the moment since she was so traumatized & had antibiotics already plus an anti-inflammatory along w/Tramadol.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

That little one sure keeps you on your toes Sandi, doesn't she. Glad she seems to be turning the corner; now let's hope it continues. Half a pound is a lot for such a little one to lose. Hope her appetite picks up. If they do put her on Prednisone, that will probably increase her appetite (at least it does for Maggie). Prayers and good thoughts continue for you all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The thing is Pat, she eats well. In recent days not as much but she has always loved her food.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I read about Lisi on FB a while back but thought she was better? Just reading this as I have had very sporadic internet for a couple weeks. Hugs and prayers for precious Lisi.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, How are the Epson salt soaks going? Is Lisi ok with having her little paws soaked? Her little body has been thru so much. Praying her love of food returns and for "wisdom" in her care. 'Mighty Mouse" has to get MIGHTY again - Real soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Paulann---and for your prayers! I count on them!
Lisi has been put on a protocol for SLO (systemic lupus onychodystrophy) although it isn't certain this is the issue it is similar to the vasculitis where she lost one ear flap & part of another one. One can only tell if they amputate a toe & do a biopsy which we are not willing to do. We don't have everything we need to start the protocol---should arrive today or tomorrow & then we have to start on it and make sure the amounts are correct for her tiny body---she can get diarrhea if she gets too much. We are also doing the epsom salts baths.
She seems improved but still sleeping too much & her nails are very sensitive. We are walking her each night in her stroller while Kitzi gets in a normal walk. She doesn't like the stroller so it is sometimes a challenge but the fresh air is good for her. She has a good appetite. Kitzi keeps sniffing her & her certainly knows something isn't right. 
She is a tough little mouse & I am thankful that she remains cooperative (except for the stroller) and her tail wags no matter what! She brings so much joy wherever she goes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi isn't so sure about the cone! She does like the color.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Be still my heart....I LOVE that cone! Pink is definitely her color!:wub:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Be still my heart....I LOVE that cone! Pink is definitely her color!:wub:
> 
> "Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"



Maureen suggested this one as she has it (different motive) for her little Penny! Lisi is small in places & seems capable of getting out of most every thing. We finally found a harness she can't escape too. She did not fight the cone but we just tried it on & took it off. She is very itchy on the face--around the nose---she had some scabbiness there about a month ago. Usually toes, tail, nose & ears are affected by vasculitis.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender::smootch: oh my goodness Sandi, is that not the most adorable cone, but what makes it more adorable is little Lisi :wub:
Still praying for her


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, I'm thinking we are in need of a Lisi update! PLEASE! :wub:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------

